# It’s a start... well, a second start.



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Got some new mother cluckers after the move, started potato’s, and have spring onions in 4 different windows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job Jim.

Updates please!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Here is the very small potato patch, obviously you can’t see them under the dirt!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chickens are the easiest to raise, with free ranging, you will never have a bug problem in your garden....


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Good for you Jim, hope it all works out.


----------

